

Ask HN:  Help select our startup landing page - bdmorgan

If you're a football fan, swing by http://beta.onsidekick.com and send us an email to let us know which landing page you think makes the biggest impact.<p>We're using the LaunchRock service to publish our invite site - expect that to be live in about two weeks but any early feedback just on the graphic would be helpful.  Getty Images is too damn expensive for us to go buy 8 of them :-)
======
bdmorgan
Thanks for the feedback! It's interesting that #3 seems to running away with
it by people who are just providing feedback (none of us who've been working
on the site for months would have chosen that one, I think).

------
delparnel
Option 3.

------
mryan
3 or 7.

~~~
swGooF
Since the site is for all college and NFL teams, it may not be a good idea to
put a specific team on the front. Thus, 7 is a more generic football image.
Just my thoughts, but 3 and 7 are my favorites.

------
aaronkwhite
#7

